# HME Video Backgrounds



## s2kdave (Jan 28, 2005)

I'm not having any luck trying to convert a png I made to a video background. Well sort of. I was able to upload it to mkloop.com, but I need to convert a larger file than it will accept. I need to make a 1280x720 mpg background. Has anyone gotten mkloop to compile on windows? Can I make the file with just straight ffmpeg? What are the command line options?

Thanks,
David


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

The current HME SDK does not allow resolutions higher then 720x480. It does not support HD nor 16:9.

Dan


----------



## s2kdave (Jan 28, 2005)

I know that the version you can download on sourceforge is old and out of date. But the HME protocol does support it, but it hasn't been documented yet. It's just the HME java api on sourceforge that hasn't been updated. I currently have a working HD 720p 16x9 version of my app as of 2 days ago. I just want to change out the background so it looks better without being forced to use a png as the background.

If you know how to build the windows .exe of mkloop with cygwin, can you help me out? I'll figure out the mpg file size part.

David


----------



## s2kdave (Jan 28, 2005)

I figured it out. You can make them with ffmpeg alone. Just download the win32 binaries of ffmpeg from here .

Then execute this command:


```
ffmpeg -r 29.97 -b 1800 -aspect 4x3 -i input.png output.vob
mv output.vob output.mpg
```


----------

